
Crafting the perfect container to play with a Headless Chrome - jlandure
https://dev.to/jlandure/crafting-the-perfect-container-to-play-with-a-headless-chrome-ilp
======
jlandure
A tiny Chromium Headless docker image reaching 1 000 000 pulls on the Docker
Hub!

